# CUBASE LE (in Verbindung E-MU 1820) gibt kein Ausgangssignal



## SeoP (16. Februar 2006)

An die Damen und Herren mit ehrlichem Sachverstand,

ICH BIN AM VERZWEIFELN Ich habe mir jetzt Recording-equipment geleistet. Schoene Nahfeld-Monitors, Interface E-MU 1820 mit PCI Karte und nem schönen Mischpult mit Direct out-ausgaengen, um das Eingangssignal noch so richtig oldschool einpegeln zu koennen.
Anbei war Software aller Art: Sonic, Wavelab, Hast Du nicht gesehen ....UND: CUBASE LE!
Nun arbeite ich bisweilen mit fruity-loops und cool-edit pro 2. das schon recht ambitioniert, da ich das seit knappen 7 Jahren mach. (bin also eigentlich kein Anfänger!)
FOLGENDES PREOBLEM KANN ICH BISHER NICHT LÖSEN. 
Ich haber mein Interface so geroutet, das ich 8x Mono-Eingangskanäle schalten kann. Diese werden von Cubase auch angenommen, verwendet und ich kann einwandfrei aufnehmen. aber ich kann nicht abspielen...das heißt, DOCH: aber Cubase liefert mir keinen Ton. optischer Pegel ja, aber kein akkustisches Signal. Der Ausgang eines Jeden Kanals wird bei mir als BUS1 geroutet und BUS 1 waere ja rein theoretisch mein MASTER (F4). Bus1 schlägt auch aus...
Sobald ich die aufgenommenen Spuren in Cool Pro exportiere, gibt mir Cool Edit das Signal wie ich es mir Wünsche, in Cubase habe ich nur optischen Pegel, aber kein Geräusch. Nachdem ich die Geräteoptionen von Cubase und meiner Schnittstelle bis ins Detail studiert habe, steige ich nicht dahinter.
In den Cubase-Geräteoptionen gibt es die Optionen: DIRECT OUT. (2x ESD-out + 2x MIDI-out) Diese sind alle inaktiv und können von mir nicht verstellt werden. KLar verwende ich kein MIDI (im Moment) aber bisher konnte mir keiner meiner Männers helfen. Die verbindung zwischen PCI-Karte und Interface besteht bei mir zum einen aus dem ordinären Transferkabel (like LAN) UND einem S-PDIF kabel. Ich kann beide Wege freischalten, und beide funktionieren wie sie sollen...zumindest bei Spielen, CD hören, Fruity loops etc.
Ich wäre euch für Hilfe wirklich dankbar, denn das Forum ist doch mehr als eine stupide plapper-runde.

Danke 

Benny
Gibt es hier jemanden, der CUBASE erläutern kann ohne das man das Programm bereits beherrschen muss?!


----------



## mad_caddy (4. März 2006)

Hallo,

dein Problem liegt wahrscheinlich im Routing der Audiokanäle von Cubase zur Soundkarte.
Wichtig ist das in deiner Gerätekonfigurationen unter VST-Multitrack der richtige ASIO-Treiber gewählt ist. In deinem Fall der E-MU ASIO treiber.(Nicht der DirectX)
Dann musst du unter VST-Verbindungen die Ausgänge richtig zuweisen, d.h. dein BUS1 oder wie du ihn auch immer nennen magst muss auf die richtigen ASIO Ausgänge geroutet werden. Bei mir ist das z.B. ASIO 31/32.
Die ASIO Ausgänge findest du in der PatchMix DSP Anwendung der EMU-Soundkarte.
P.S.: Andere Audioanwendungen funktionieren natürlich, weil sie den WAVE-Ausgang der Soundkarte benutzen und nicht den ASIO-Ausgang wie Cubase und Logic.

Gruß


----------

